# **ALL NISSAN SKYLINES WANTED 32/33/34 gtr gtt r35 gtr""



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are considering selling your car and want a simple no nonsense sale please pm me or send details to 07590106520 WhatsApp available.

Any spec, mileage or condition considered. 

No timewasters, test pilots or large groups of people turning up on your doorstep. 

Fully insured for all test drives and instant payment by your preffered method.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sold my Car to Amar, cannot fault his service. Decided to sell one evening, he'd viewed it within 24 hours and the car was sold for a fair price less than 72 hours later. Saved me god knows how much stress.

Thoroughly recommend


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Send details to

07590106520


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Still looking for any Skylines.

All Skyline GTR models and Nissan GTR. Will also consider other high performance cars.

Any spec , mileage or condition considered , including cars needing work or unfinished projects or restoration cars.


Fast , smooth sale guaranteed.

Pm me if you are looking to sell your car.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wanted. Russ fellows down pipe.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dude. Totally the wrong place for this


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Very Sorry.


----------

